# Selling Goat Meat?



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I am considering having my goats processed at my USDA inspected meat locker to sell the packaged meat to customers. Has anyone done this? The only thing right now I know for sure is the meat has to be processed at a USDA inspected place. Is there anything else that I need to know? What if someone gets sick an blames it on the meat they buy from me? Or if anyone knows of a website that has some info that would be a big help. What are somethings to consider to help with getting ppl to buy straight from the farm. My husband made the comment " Would you buy meat from a stranger" so it kind of made me think what could I do to make the whole process seem more buisness like? Any comments would be great. Thanks.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

A friend of mine is USDA meat inspector for the state of Oklahoma. I will ask him and see if he has any info. I have personel purchased butchered hogs and cattle straight from the "farm". But, this was from people I know.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm not sure, never done anything like this. Maybe you could possibly sell a goat to a customer to be processed, you know you take the goat, and when the meat is ready they pick it up, or if you sell 1/2 of it and keep 1/2 they pick theirs when you pick up yours? So that it's being picked up right from processing, and nobody can come back on you for it unless it was a sick animal before processing, etc.

Just a thought anyway  But also, I know processing from what I hear can be a little costly, so you want to make sure your coming out ahead and not losing $$.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

There was (is) a place in far Northern California that did this or perhaps still is in a very successful way.. I think now that they are selling out their whole operation. They are older and it is hard to keep up. They have sold the meat and have had it all approved.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

We had looked into it and it just wasn't worth if for the two animals we wanted to sell. From what I remember you had to have it inspected by a usda inspector, and you also had to have someone come to your place and inspect your freezer. And I believe you had to have some sort of license number too to sell? It might be different in different states though. We had even asked the neighbor to sell our meat for us who is licensed and has a country store, and they were not allowed to do that. 
You can get around it as Hoosiershadow suggested by selling on the hoof and having whoever want it pick it up directly from the butcher. I have seen people selling milk as "animal" milk only, then what the buyer does with it is their business.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

If it was just a couple goats I wouldnt consider it,but my goal is to be able to butcher around 60 goats a year. I looked into the price of processing at my meat locker an a goat that dresses out at around 60lds would cost about 50 dollars. Maybe I should just start with selling on the hoof an then later on if it seems worth it I might try my hand selling the packaged meat. 

The reason I was thinking about it was to fill a hole in the market here. You cant find goat meat anywhere. I don't know if thats because it doesnt sell good here or if its because no one has tried.

Thanks for all the input, I know I still got alot of research to do. I would really love to hear what your friend has to say Allen. Straight from the horses mouth I always say is the best. Thanks again.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I have some taxidermy work I need to pickup from him this weekend. Hopefully, he can give me general information. I would like to know for myself what "rules" apply. I am sure it varies greatly from state to state.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I just got of the phone with my friend Mike, the USDA meat inspector. 

The rules are they have to be butchered in a USDA inspected facility to sell to the public. You have to have a label. A lot of other requirements he rattled off. 

But, the bottom line he told me is that there in no money to be made on an animal that small (we were talking about boer goats), unless you charged a very high price. 

You can of course sell them on the hoof.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks Allen. I did some more research an ran across something about labels. I have decided to go with selling it off the hoof. When I got into boer I was just gonna take them to our local monthly goat sell, but I hate the place. The goats are not handled well at all. ( I mean like picked up an thrown around by legs, neck whatever they can grab or kick them to get em going in the direction they want. I know they are to be eatin but they dont have to be beat in the process. I dont know if ppl realize that if an animal is stressed their meat will get tuff. Thanks again.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I know what you mean about being rough handled. I plan in the future to try to sell my wethers for 4H projects. Anything I can't sell for projects I, will try to sell off the farm.


----------

